# How do I access the handbook I downloaded during the installation?



## shayan2k13 (May 19, 2013)

How????


----------



## bkouhi (May 19, 2013)

The handbook typically lives in the /usr/share/doc/ directory. If you've downloaded the English version, check the /usr/share/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ directory.


----------



## Beastie (May 19, 2013)

/usr/local/share/doc/freebsd/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html

file://localhost/usr/local/share/doc/freebsd/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html


----------

